# 2016 Mercedes Benz S 550 | 22" Road Force Wheels RF-16 Gun Metal Machine | AudioCityU



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

*2016 Mercedes Benz S 550 | 22" Road Force Wheels RF-16 Gun Metal Machine | AudioCityU*


This 2016 Mercedes Benz S550 owner wanted a new set of Mercedes Benz Wheels, so we went with 22" Road Force Wheels RF-16 in a gun metal, machine finish. Wheel and tire set up is 22x9 & 22x10.5 wrapped with 255-30-22 & 295-25-22 Tires. 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed questions. 
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MbeFX9


__
https://flic.kr/p/MbeFX9
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Ms861d


__
https://flic.kr/p/Ms861d
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

Love it


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

sunnydude959 said:


> Love it


Glad you like it. :thumbup:

Wheel comes in 
22x9 & 22x10.5
5.120, 5.112, 5.114
application


----------

